# Surge Protector



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

I have not used a surge protector nor own one. How many of you use a surge protector on your RV at the power ped?

It looks like there are some different options, prices and protection limits.
What kind would you recommend and why?

Livin The Dream









Sir Campselot


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

I have one hard wired in my trailer where the power cord comes into the trailer. It works for over and under voltage as well as surge protection. It will shut down if there is over or under voltage so the rest of the trailer will not be affected. Once voltage goes back to normal it will reset it self. If there is ever a surge it will fry before anything in the trailer can be hurt.


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

I went with the portable kind and use a padlock to secure it when parked. Works great !!
The Why?? I figure it would be too costly to replace appliances and other electronic gizmos.
Just got back after 5 weeks on the road in the Western States, no problems, no issues.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I have one hard wired in my rig. For all the same reasons as Jozway. It's a good investment.

kevin


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

I have a Progressive Industries 50 amp hard wired into my current trailer and had a Surgeguard 30 amp in my last trailer.

The surgeguard shut my power down three times in the six years we camped in our old trailer for low voltage. All three times it was a very busy and hot weekend where the campground could not keep up with the power requiremnents.

I believe it paid for itself by not causing damage to my appliances the first time it shut down and will not be without one.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have one of the outside portable ones. Its shut off a few times, guess there was a high or low surge....I like it but I would get one of the ones that actually boost power if needed. They both protcect but I kinda like the boost option for a dip in the grid....


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

First decision: to get a surge protector or not? I read a story here about an owner who spent over $3000 rewiring stuff after a surge. Not only did the surge kill the TT appliances (a/c, reefer, microwave, stereo, television, the separate cd player, and also the water pump) but the TV was connected and the surge went up the cable and fried the TV instrument panel wiring, and the wiring in the steering wheel. The TV rewiring was about $1500. Until I read the tale, I never knew how much labor is involved in pulling the dashboard completely out.

We decided to get a surge protector.

Next decision:

1. "portable" that plugs into the campground power post and then the shore power plugs into the protector. New models can be padlocked to the post. Easy to use, and less expensive than hard wired ones.

2. Hard wired: the protector is mounted inside the TT so its nixie lights on the front are visible, and the shore power cable is then separated from the TT supply line. The shore power wires are connected to the LINE side of the new protector, and the TT supply line is connected to the LOAD side of the protector.

I bought a brand new one for $145 (w/shipping) at an eBay auction. The seller had purchased it last year but sold his TT before he installed it. List price seems to be about $190.

It took me about 3 - 4 hours of work to install. It's not difficult, but goes slowly. An hour was spent on two trips to Homely Despot to get BIG wire nuts (I had to hook up two #8 wires and 1 #10 under the same wire nut) and some small diameter 1" long mounting bolts and nuts.

I also needed an electrical box "ring" that makes the factory supplied connector box deeper. That box is where the factory connects the shore power cable to the TT internal cable.

The electrical box "ring" is really square, but of course I had to spend 45 minutes going over to the electrical supply house to spend $1.49 for the ring.

The job is certainly do-able by non-electricians (and I qualify) if you have patience. An electrician would probably charge $125 or so for the job (and he can do it MUCH faster than I!!!)

My recommendation: I like the hard wired one. It has a built in time delay of 2min 15 seconds after power is applied, so that if the power fails while you are running your a/c compressor, the automatic delay makes sure the compressor gasses get settled down. A/C is not happy with "power off" and then quick "power on". Compressors can go around the bend in that situation.

The surge prot has all the usual niceties, like floating neutral warnings, where the return wire is not connected, so power returns through the ground line (not good) and for under and over voltages....It also protects against "regular surges", but if there is a lightning strike nearby and there is a big surge, the unit will probably absorb it, but also give up the ghost in doing so and have to be replaced. But $200 for a replacement is far better than new appliances, and maybe new wiring in the TT or TV or both...

But either choice you make will be fine.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a Progressive Industries 30 amp hard wired into my hauler. Pictures are in my folder someplace


----------

